

Power Distribution in Three PCs - morsch
http://www.silentpcreview.com/Power_Distribution_in_Three_PCs

======
morsch
I was surprised that desktop PCs still use at least 38W DC in idle, which is
54W AC due to the inefficiencies of PSUs at this relatively low load. How much
do laptops draw in idle? Even half of that would still be pretty bad.

